# Rye Bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 23, 2021)

This makes the best breakfast toast bread!  It is a hybrid that uses sourdough starter and yeast I got from Judy.  It only takes about 3 hours total.  I don't hardly make my sourdough now.

I only bake once a month or so and can't see maintaining a starter.  When I ready to bake I use my dried starter.  This is 28 hours after starting from one teaspoon  of my dried starter.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks great. Do you ever catch her in the rye?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 23, 2021)

Beautiful loaf! Definitely caught my rye!


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 23, 2021)

I can't make bread outside of a bread machine let alone the "starter" stuff.
Kudos!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks good Brian! Any chance you can share the recipe? I don't bake bread too often but it's time to bake now....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 24, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks good Brian! Any chance you can share the recipe? I don't bake bread too often but it's time to bake now....


I got recipe from Al's wife Judy.  This is her sourdough version.  You can find the regular if you search for Real NY Jewish Rye Bread.

198 g Starter
127 g Water
¼ cup Oil
¼ cup pickle juice
172 g Bread Flour
102 g Rye flour
3 Tbs Potato Flakes
1.5 Tbs Raw Sugar
2 Tbs Caraway Seeds
1.5 tsp salt
2.0  tsp instant yeast
2 Tbls dough improver  I use vital wheat gluten

Place bread flour, rye flour, potato flakes, caraway seeds, demarara sugar, yeast, and sea salt in the bowl of a large stand mixer. Turn mixer to low and thoroughly mix dry ingredients. Beat warm water, canola oil, and pickle juice into dry ingredients. Fit dough hook onto mixer and beat until dough is rough and shaggy-looking.

Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let rest for exactly 30 minutes. Remove plastic wrap and knead dough in stand mixer with dough hook until smooth, firm, and only slightly sticky, 6 to 8 minutes. Turn dough onto a floured work surface and knead until smooth, 1 to 2 more minutes.

Form dough into a ball, place dough into an oiled bowl, and turn dough around several times in bowl to coat with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, set into a warm place, and let rise until nearly double, about 1 hour.

Grease a 5x9-inch loaf pan. Turn dough onto a lightly oiled surface, shape into a log, and place into prepared loaf pan. Cover with a cloth kitchen towel and let rise until top of dough has risen slightly over top of pan, 60 to 90 minutes.

Place rack in middle of oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Bake loaf until golden brown and cooked through, about 35 to 40 minutes. The internal temperature of the bread should be 190 degrees F (90 degrees C). If loaf browns too quickly, cover loosely with a tent of aluminum foil with shiny side out. Remove from pan and cool on wire rack.

*This is how I use my dried starter except I use 1 teaspoon dried starter:*



			revive.html


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 24, 2021)

Good looking loaf!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2021)

That is some fine looking rye bread Brian!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2021)

Very Nice, Brian!!
I love Rye Bread!
Like.

Bear


----------

